# seriously thinking of buying



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

please give me any and all good and bad points yo ucanb find on this boy from the pictures. 
What I now he is being sold through a horse dealer in my area who works with a tom oh horses but is a reputable person and does not breed herself. Where i board my mustang there are also two mares that were bought from her they are wonderful ridding horses and and not bad for there age as they are both over 19. I wqs also told if a horse does not work out for any reason within 30 days you get your money back no questions asked. As for this boy He is 7 years old qnd aprox 14.2 hh.. She told me he is great to ride but needs another 100 pounds put on him. I am going to look at him friday and am kinda planning to put a hold on him and then have my trainer go with me to pick him up just to mnake sure i didnt miss any huge issues.
I a 5'1 155 pounds what do you think about this guy. is he to small for me . conformation and what would you say would be a fair price I am in california


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I dont see any photos?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Run away. Run far away.

He is seriously downhill and has a large hunter's bump. His hocks are ridiculously high, and he stands really far under himself in the back. He is very tied in at the knee.

There is nothing about this horse that I like, other than his cute face. 

What would you be using him for and what is it about him that has you considering him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

His back looks like it would be a serious nightmare to properly fit a saddle to and have him comfortable and not pitch the rider forward. I would keep looking.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Run. Away. Very. Fast. 

Don't. Look. Back. Ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Run. Away. Very. Fast.
> 
> Don't. Look. Back. Ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Love the sucsinctness of this. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

see no photo.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im not seeing pics on either thread.....either haha. so no help here


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> see no photo.


The OP has another thread with the same pics that apparently some people have been able to see. I was able to see the pics on this thread from my phone by clicking on the links listed under "attachments" at the end of the post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Pass on him. One of the most downhill horses I've ever seen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I looked on the other thread and I still can't see the picture.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

No pictures for me on either thread.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I would like to ask the OP to post the picture again, I would like to see too.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the best pic posted of the horse by the OP. Two of the others show the horse in motion (one trotting on a lunge line and the other under saddle with a child on his back) and the third is a head shot of the horse eating.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The other pics:
























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

And that horse is *seven?* Not, like, a two year old soon to grow into himself?

Absolutely not. I wouldn't pay money for that. I don't know how you'd fit a saddle to him, let alone ride without feeling like you'll be pitched over his head at any moment. I'm sorry but he's a bit of a wreck.


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree run away he's going to be way more trouble than he's probably worth. Especially if you want to show him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

Yikes!


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I have to agree with others here.. that horsey is "conformationlly unfortunate"

My filly is just very slightly down hill due to her age and I can see what difference in ride that makes compared to my "slightly uphill" gelding... 
But that pony will be really choppy ride...
Also it seems to me he's got a slight degree of muscle atrophy at his shoulder.. not just sharkfin wither.. it seems like he had been carrying an ill-fitting saddle for a while..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MyBrandy said:


> Also it seems to me he's got a slight degree of muscle atrophy at his shoulder.. not just sharkfin wither.. it seems like he had been carrying an ill-fitting saddle for a while..


You know, I kept looking at that wither and thinking something was not right, but I couldn't put my finger on it. I think you nailed it, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBrandy (Jan 19, 2011)

Well a horse being that downhill is very hard to properly fit a saddle.. the weight of that rider will push at that shoulder and will keep pinching the muscle.. he would need to be padded up in the front on top of having a crupper too... yet still he will be VERY uncomfortable ride..


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Please don't put money down on that horse. And please don't send your trainer to see him. He's not a horse to even take the time to see in person. He's not going to be a nice ride at all.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I just feel sorry for that horse. Must have had appalling breeding to get to that, or he was a seriously unlucky fellow.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

At the moment-he's not your problem-pass on him & let him be someone else's problem.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

you'd be over paying if you spent £200 on him! He would be awful to ride and prone to all sorts of medical issues. AND he will be an utter nightmare to fit a saddle to.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

faye said:


> you'd be over paying if you spent £200 on him! He would be awful to ride and prone to all sorts of medical issues. AND he will be an utter nightmare to fit a saddle to.


Heck, you'd be overpaying if you got him for free. Poor guy needs to be a pasture pet and nothing else. I think even pulling a cart would put a lot of strain on him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

